# Counter-Strike, Warcraft und Co: Spielen Sie in einer Liga oder regelmäßig auf Turnieren?



## Administrator (28. September 2006)

*Counter-Strike, Warcraft und Co: Spielen Sie in einer Liga oder regelmäßig auf Turnieren?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## FossilZ (28. September 2006)

*AW: Counter-Strike, Warcraft und Co: Spielen Sie in einer Liga oder regelmäßig auf Turnieren?*

"[X] nein, aber (eventuell) geplant" fehlt noch


----------



## Soki (28. September 2006)

*AW: Counter-Strike, Warcraft und Co: Spielen Sie in einer Liga oder regelmäßig auf Turnieren?*

Früher mal. Aber es gibt wichtigeres im Leben als Trainings und Clanwars. Das ganze verbaucht einfach zu viel wertvolle Freizeit.


----------



## undergrounderX (28. September 2006)

*AW: Counter-Strike, Warcraft und Co: Spielen Sie in einer Liga oder regelmäßig auf Turnieren?*



			
				Soki am 28.09.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Früher mal. Aber es gibt wichtigeres im Leben als Trainings und Clanwars. Das ganze verbaucht einfach zu viel wertvolle Freizeit.


dito 
Ich bin zwar bei CS in einem Clan,das ist aber mehr ein Funclan. 
Früher war ich auch in einem richtigen Clan mit Trainingszeiten und Liga Spielen,aber irgendwie lässt sich das in keinster Weise ins Real Live intergrieren


----------



## Solon25 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Counter-Strike, Warcraft und Co: Spielen Sie in einer Liga oder regelmäßig auf Turnieren?*

Nun ja, Guild Wars Liga Deutschland. 2 Termine pro Woche während einer ca. 3-4 monatigen Saison sind drin  Nebenher dann noch Ladderspiele je nachdem wie Leute da sind. Alles aus reinstem Spass am GvG Modus (8 vs .


----------



## MICHI123 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Counter-Strike, Warcraft und Co: Spielen Sie in einer Liga oder regelmäßig auf Turnieren?*



			
				undergrounderX am 28.09.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 28.09.2006 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jup, ich spiel 1.6, aber auch nur in nem funclan, für ne Liga kriegen wir garnicht die leute zusammen.


----------

